# Nissan Micra Owners Maual



## winnart (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi,
Does anyone have a 2004 Nissan Micra owners manual. I don't have the correct one for the car I recently bought & I need to know which button to press after inputting the 4 digit radio/cd code. I'd really apreciate any help!
Thanks


----------

